# Is Critical Skill Visa Professional Body Membership From ICITP Valid?



## kaku19 (Oct 5, 2017)

Is a professional body membership and skill certificate from ICITP is as good as one with IITPSA?


----------



## powerbike (Jun 27, 2021)

yes


----------



## powerbike (Jun 27, 2021)

sometimes even better because they provide you with extra documents to proof that you have the critical skill and qualified for Critical Skills Permit


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes it is. Although, IITPSA seems more favourable.


----------

